# Victory Over Gold picture: Who was in the JU88 shot down over Caen?



## DaveMorath (Sep 13, 2020)

Hi all,

I've bought the Nicholas Trudgian picture Victory Over Gold that shows 401 squadron shooting down a Ju88 (one of six in that engagement) on D-Day+1 over Caen. I have retrieved combat reports by the RAF pilots that day, but can't find anything on the German squadron or who the pilots might be? I know that Luftwaffe combat reports are very difficult to find but if possible, anyone know how I can try find? But key, is finding more details about this aerial engagement? What else can I do! Many thanks for assistance. Dave


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 13, 2020)

In "2nd Tactical Air Force" Vol. One, it says, "......for at 920, 126 Wing was on patrol when more of I./ZG 1's Ju 88C-6's attempted to make another attack. Pilots of 401 Squadron saw one Ju 88 hit a balloon cable and crash, following which 12 or more appeared out of the clouds......" Sqn. Ldr. L.M. Cameron, 401's Commanding Officer is named with two victories


----------



## DaveMorath (Sep 13, 2020)

Thanks Fubar57!


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 13, 2020)

A possibility


----------



## DaveMorath (Sep 13, 2020)

That's really interesting to see, thanks.
I'm aware 6 Ju88's in the engagement, and this most likely one of those Ju88's.
What does '169' signify at the front of the text, do you know?
Also 7/ZG-1 I think would suggest Zerstörergeschwader 1 (7th Group?); however it appears this squadron didn't fly Ju88's? I know it's just Wiki.....but upon first investigation!
Can I ask where you got the information from - if a little sensitive where from then no problem!

The combat report from F/O Bishop states: 
Flying as Yellow to F/L Murray D.F.C we attacked e/a. [enemy aircraft] 2,000 [ft] I saw my No. 1 [F/L Murray] hit starboard engine as e/a broke left. I commenced firing, following him saw strikes on mid upper fuselage also port engine started to smoke. We followed e/a to ground where he disintegrated.
I claim one Ju.88 shared with F/L Murray D.F.C.

Thanks again


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 13, 2020)

The "169" is the entry number on that site for the search "Ju 88C-6". There were 297 entries...Aircrew Remembered Video Home Page


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 13, 2020)

There were Ju 88's flown by 7/ZG-1 on or near June 7th, according to the site...Kracker Luftwaffe Archive


----------



## Andrew Arthy (Sep 13, 2020)

Hi,

Seven Ju 88s of I./Z.G. 1 and III./Z.G. 1 were lost and another damaged. A captured member of 2./Z.G. 1, radio operator _Unteroffizier_ Heinrich Heymann from Ju 88 C-6 Werknummer 750 441 '2N+CK' stated that around twenty aircraft of I./Z.G. 1 took part, flying from Vannes. Another captured radio operator said that twelve aircraft of 2./Z.G. 1 took part.

Cheers,
Andrew A.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DaveMorath (Sep 14, 2020)

Thank you gents. A bit more work to do for me! Just for info, have attached combat reports if you wanted to see - courtesy of IWM London.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 14, 2020)




----------

